
Ask HN: What is the purest OOP language? - minionslave
I often read about the how $functional_language isn&#x27;t &quot;pure&quot; enough. People usually compare functional languages to Haskell. I was wondering what Object Oriented language is considered the purest.
======
informatimago
Smalltalk.

